# Discbine pics



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I need some good pictures of SP or pull type discbines in action for a marketing project. I'm willing to pay $10 a piece via paypal. Message me if you have something.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Go to google and type image. That will bring you to google images. Then type in discbine, or whatever key word you want. The search will bring up only images, hence "google image".

Maybe you already tried this...I tried and got tons of nice pics...


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm concerned about ownership. Is that ridiculous?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

discbinedr said:


> I'm concerned about ownership. Is that ridiculous?


It depends on the source. It's not ridiculous to be concerned.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> I'm concerned about ownership. Is that ridiculous?


What are you doing with them? Theoretically depending on purpose you could have a valid or no concern.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

In my opinion it's like cake left on the table, whosoever will !!


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> What are you doing with them? Theoretically depending on purpose you could have a valid or no concern.


Dress up a website and catalog. Possibly a calendar. My web designer was concerned.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

discbinedr said:


> Dress up a website and catalog. Possibly a calendar. My web designer was concerned.


I'd be more concerned about the manufacturer,then the owner of the eq.Some of them will sue over anything.Heard of some making calendars of antique tractors and a certain co didn't like it.Another co took picture of their own eq and made a label for their product and a certain co didn't like it.Another co painted there wagons different colors so you could match it with you eq if you liked they had to change rim colors to satisfy a certain eq co.

Hmmm.All the same co.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Would this one help?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Would this one help?


It would need to be complete. I believe I'm fixed up now. Thanks.


----------

